# 94' jetta low oil pressure light intermittent



## rpierson51 (Oct 12, 2007)

My girlfriend's oil pressure light has been going on intermittently for a while, but then shuts right off when it goes over 3000 rpms. I just replaced the oil pump and replaced the oil pump sensor (on top of the oil cooler) not too long ago, but the light just still goes off. Anyone have any other idea on what else it could be??!!:banghead:


----------

